# HILO MUSICAL



## sysq (Sep 19, 2006)

saludos a todos los forer@s, he estado leyendo por aqui, pero no he encontrado lo que ando buscando, os comento lo que me pasa:

he alquilado un piso, donde tiene la instalacion de hilo musical, mi duda es la siguiente, en total tengo 6 altavoces de 16ohmios, como debo conectarlos, en serie? paralelo? puedo poner un interruptor en cada uno para dependiendo de cada zonaa, encender o apagar dicho zona... lo que quiero es en algun punto poner un amplificador, y con el pc darle musica, que tipo de amplificador necesito? de cuanta potencia?  muchas gracias por adelantado!!!!


----------



## shocky (Sep 19, 2006)

Hola.
Primero debes saber si los parlantes vienen o no con transformador de adaptacion de impedancia y tensión. Asi es como se musicaliza recintos muy grandes y amplios con baja potencia. Esto se llama megafonia.
Pero dudo que haya de eso.
Seguramente son parlantes comunes de baja potencia y por lo que veo de una impedancia un poco alta.
Si tu quieres colocar llaves para manejar cada parlante, si o si debes hacerle un amplificador a cada uno de ellos y cablear independientemente a cada uno de ellos.
No se de que potencia seran pero seguro que va a ser un lugar de trabajo me imagino por lo que el volumen debe ser normal y suave. Yo haria un simple amplificador de 5W para cada parlante y todos tirados con un pequeño preamplificador que comandara tu PC.
Saludos


----------



## sysq (Sep 19, 2006)

uixxx  muchas gracias por la respuesta,,, pero sobre este tema estoy muy pez, a ver, el hilo que esta tirado, llega a cada altavoz, altavoz simple, sin transformador ni nada, tal cual, lo q quiero, es poder poner musica, no muy fuerte, solo de ambiente, desde un sitio, y a poder ser, algun tipo de interruptor en cada altavoz, por si en una zona no se utiliza, lo que ando buscando, no se, algun amplificador, con entrada de audio, y 1 salida o 2 o 3 me da igual, y saber que funcinaraá, los altavoces son de impedancia 16 ohmios, y son 6, de q tipo hago la conexion, serie? paralelo?  voy perdido....


gracias de antemano!


----------



## shocky (Sep 19, 2006)

Trata a cada parlante como sifuera unico.
Es decir tienes que hacer un  amplificador pequeños y simples para cada parlante. La entrada es estos amplificador van todas en paralelo. Es decir con un pre alimentas todos estos amplificador. Y a este pre lo alimentas con un canal de tu PC.


----------



## randall (Sep 19, 2006)

hola, soy nuevo de ingresar a este foro pero si viejo de encontrar muchas respuestas aca, gracias. te una pregunta shocky, yo quiero hacer lo mismo q sysq, pero en mi cuarto, osea adecuarlo para pornerle musica, que me recomendarias tu q hiciera en este caso?, gracias por tu colaboracion.


----------



## shocky (Sep 20, 2006)

Hola Randall, bien venido al foro.
Para musicalizar tu cuarto hay que plantearse varias cosas. Necesito saber cual es tu objetivo sobre dicho cuarto.
Que tan grande es?
Si quieres sonido estereo, o soundroom?
Si quieres que suene moderadamente o quieres romper los vidrios.
En fin es necesario plantearse bien a que quiere llegar uno.
En cuanto me des algunos datos te digo que es lo que te conviene colocar.
Saludos.


----------



## randall (Sep 20, 2006)

hola shocky y gracias por tu ayuda. yo quiero algo q pueda reventar los vidrios,q tenga un muy buen sonido, es para mi cuarto q mide como unos 3metros de ancho por 4 de largo. pero tambien lo quisiera utilizar en caso de cualquier fiesta o algo parecido. q diferencias hay entre sonido stereo y sonido soundroom?
como te dije la complejidad del sistema no es de mucha importancia, lo q si quisiera es sacarle el maximo a un sistema amplificador.

muchas gracias.


----------



## shocky (Sep 20, 2006)

El soundroom esta compuesto por 5 parlante y un subwoofer. Pero normalmente se utiliza para darle realismo al ver una pelicula.
Lo que tu necesitas es un poderoso sonido stereo.
Bueno yo me he armado un equipo estereo de 100W +100W RMS con dos bafles de 12" Y la verdad que no le falta mucho para romper vidrios.
Si quieres te puedo pasar estos circuito  y otros tambien.
Pero te digo este lo he armado y te garantizo que funciona, ademas tengo el PCB y todo lo que necesitas para construirlo. Y algo muy importante puedo solucionarte cualquier duda que te valla surgiendo mientras lo construyes.
Bueno si te interesa, estos archivos estan publicados en este mismo foro y dice (Amplificador 100W RMS)
Ademas agregue una par de circuitos, como proteccion para los bafles y vumetros.
Bueno espero que te sirvan saludos y mucha suerte.


----------



## randall (Sep 21, 2006)

hola shocky, voy a hacer ese amplificador de 100w, si tengo algun roblema te pedire ayuda. muchas gracias por tu colaboracion.


----------



## shocky (Sep 22, 2006)

De nada.
Y adelante con el amplificador. Estare aqui por cualquier duda que tengas.
Saludos y suerte.


----------



## jassker (Oct 13, 2006)

Hola,


Me gustarai saber si te as salido con el tema ya que yo tambien quiero hacer en mi piso mas o menos lo que tu comentas...un saludo y gracias por tu respuesta..




			
				sysq dijo:
			
		

> saludos a todos los forer@s, he estado leyendo por aqui, pero no he encontrado lo que ando buscando, os comento lo que me pasa:
> 
> he alquilado un piso, donde tiene la instalacion de hilo musical, mi duda es la siguiente, en total tengo 6 altavoces de 16ohmios, como debo conectarlos, en serie? paralelo? puedo poner un interruptor en cada uno para dependiendo de cada zonaa, encender o apagar dicho zona... lo que quiero es en algun punto poner un amplificador, y con el pc darle musica, que tipo de amplificador necesito? de cuanta potencia?  muchas gracias por adelantado!!!!


----------

